# The moment you wake up..



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

....does anyone else get moments of clarity, before they open their eyes when they wake up? Then it's like you try too hard to hold onto it and it slips away.......I know when properly better I won't have to hold onto it but its just so NICE to have that feeling of ok. Sigh.....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

No, but it could be the start of the end of DP for you!


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Actually the morning's are the *worse* for me; like I *have* to open my eyes to even get even the slightest amount of relief, so perhaps things are looking up for you! =D


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Man I hope so lol thanks guys


----------



## jchebert1979 (Apr 4, 2008)

Phasedout24 said:


> ....does anyone else get moments of clarity, before they open their eyes when they wake up? Then it's like you try too hard to hold onto it and it slips away.......I know when properly better I won't have to hold onto it but its just so NICE to have that feeling of ok. Sigh.....


I get that feeling almost every morning. It's like I am still kind of asleep and I conciously think that maybe I am better, then I awake fully and realize that I am not.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

jchebert1979 said:


> Phasedout24 said:
> 
> 
> > ....does anyone else get moments of clarity, before they open their eyes when they wake up? Then it's like you try too hard to hold onto it and it slips away.......I know when properly better I won't have to hold onto it but its just so NICE to have that feeling of ok. Sigh.....
> ...


Yer that's it, I think its that your mind isn't awake enough to start all ruminating all the crap if that makes sense?


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello,

Yes, I feel just a few moments of clarity when I awake, as well! I opened my eyes and immediately think "is the DP still here"? It's a cycle I go through almost every morning. I actually look forward to the mornings when I have to rush and not think about it.

I usually realize by the time I make it to my bathroom that things are not 100%....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phasedout24 said:


> ....does anyone else get moments of clarity, before they open their eyes when they wake up? Then it's like you try too hard to hold onto it and it slips away.......I know when properly better I won't have to hold onto it but its just so NICE to have that feeling of ok. Sigh.....


Ya I get that every morning too and that's why I lay in bed for a few hours most mornings before I get up.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Phasedout24 said:
> 
> 
> > ....does anyone else get moments of clarity, before they open their eyes when they wake up? Then it's like you try too hard to hold onto it and it slips away.......I know when properly better I won't have to hold onto it but its just so NICE to have that feeling of ok. Sigh.....
> ...


Wish I could do that!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's really quite easy.....lol


----------



## fakeaccount332 (Jan 16, 2008)

I get that about every morning. Sometimes latley, I get it during the day, and many times late at night. I'm taking it as a sign that I'm getting better.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It's really quite easy.....lol


Hehehe well it is easy yes but I don't think my work would be too impressed if I started rolling in around midday


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha you ought to sleep in til about noon, get partially dressed, mismatch your clothes, and walk into work with a beer and a staggered walk. :lol: That should get you off the hook.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Haha you ought to sleep in til about noon, get partially dressed, mismatch your clothes, and walk into work with a beer and a staggered walk. :lol: That should get you off the hook.


   I can just imagine their faces


----------



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

yes i have that!!! i hesitate to even open my eyes!!! i just wanna lay there until it's completely gone... but that hasn't happened yet hopefully soon though :?


----------



## Pre (Nov 11, 2008)

No, right when I wake up is the worst time for me.


----------



## Floaters14 (Nov 14, 2008)

When you wake up, you have to train yourself to stop thinking about it. Don't think about trying not to think about it either, because that is the same thing. I woke up one day and had a phone call from a friend to hang out and I did. I literally forgot about the DP until hours later. I began to forget about DP several times since then and have completely forgotten about it (until right now) when I decided to come to the forums real quick to post about my recovery. But yes, the mornings are often great moments of clarity, although sometimes they seem the worst...


----------



## Jelly_Boo (Oct 14, 2008)

Floaters14 said:


> When you wake up, you have to train yourself to stop thinking about it. Don't think about trying not to think about it either, because that is the same thing. I woke up one day and had a phone call from a friend to hang out and I did. I literally forgot about the DP until hours later. I began to forget about DP several times since then and have completely forgotten about it (until right now) when I decided to come to the forums real quick to post about my recovery. But yes, the mornings are often great moments of clarity, although sometimes they seem the worst...


My DP makes all my thoughts and vision sort of black and white, and my memory really bad so I have to take a few minutes each morning to remember what day it is, remember what's happening generally, remember how to do stuff, etc etc. But I think in among that remembering period, I'm remembering what the DP feels like, too. If I could just sorta.. not remember anything then maybe, just maybe it'd go, cus I wouldn't be thinking about it? D:
Doesn't really make any sense, but then what does. x-x


----------



## phantomface (Nov 29, 2008)

its happend once for me


----------

